# Jim's Fish Camp



## mroberts3855 (Oct 1, 2020)

Several weeks ago at "Jim's Fish Camp", I slipped/fell on the slime-covered boat ramp which resulted in a serious injury that required immediate surgery.

HAS ANYONE HAD A SIMILAR EXPERIENCE AT "JIM'S FISH CAMP"???

Mike


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I've slipped/almost fallen on more than a few ramps. Kind of the nature of the beast. They get slippery.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

mroberts3855 said:


> Several weeks ago at "Jim's Fish Camp", I slipped/fell on the slime-covered boat ramp which resulted in a serious injury that required immediate surgery.
> 
> HAS ANYONE HAD A SIMILAR EXPERIENCE AT "JIM'S FISH CAMP"???
> 
> Mike


I hate to hear that and hope you the best. 
Boat ramps are slippery. Be careful. I have slipped on a lot of boat ramps. One time I spilled an entire Natty Light. 

what are you looking for in others experiences?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sounds like he is looking for an ambulance chaser for a big payday.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Sounds like he is looking for an ambulance chaser for a big payday.


Bhhhhaaawwww LOL That's Laugh OUT LOUD and then LOUDER!!!!!!


----------



## WRM (Jul 31, 2012)

I bet I could settle it for you for a case of Natty light. And you can keep the WHOLE case.


----------



## WRM (Jul 31, 2012)

But, I do feel for you. The ramps are slick and most are hard. I've fallen on a few myself. Just too dumb to get hurt, I guess.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Bhhhhaaawwww LOL That's Laugh OUT LOUD and then LOUDER!!!!!!


Figure he doesn't know just how broke Jim's is...


----------



## WRM (Jul 31, 2012)

Hmmmm..he may be right. Make that 2 sixers, but you still can keep it ALL.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

kingfish501 said:


> Figure he doesn't know just how broke Jim's is...


It might be "Robert's Fish Camp" when it's over???


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

ST1300rider said:


> It might be "Robert's Fish Camp" when it's over???


Then in a couple of years, another newb with one post, will be on here telling about slipping on the ramp at Robert's Fish Camp on the ramp...and the cycle continues.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Take responsibility for your own actions. All boat ramps are slick, if you don't know that, you have no business being around a boat ramp in the first place. You are barking up the wrong tree fishing for someone to help you sue another sportsman. No one here is going to help you, or your lawyer.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I've slipped and fallen on a few ramps. My first action is to look and see if anyone saw me not paying attention to the ramp condition.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Never fell at Jim’s but I busted my butt at Pensacola shipyard several years ago.
Heck, I fell on my wet driveway a few days ago and scraped all the skin off my knee.
Crocs are the worst on wet surfaces.
So, just be careful on all wet surfaces. That’s just the way it is.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

sue someone = easy money...... the modern way to boost income.....


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Great first post... welcome to the PFF... now go fall down a ramp in Destin or PCB... They got more money over there and we don’t need the bad publicity here locally... You piss me off how bout get a job and work for what you got like everyone else... if you stick your head up a horses ass you will most certainly get kicked.... So now you sue the horse owner... sack of shit!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Like others have said, it has happened to many of us at different ramps.

The pier is for people.

The ramp is for your trailer.

Keep at it, and you’ll get the hang of it.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Wow. Sorry that you got hurt. All boat ramps are slippery when wet. Just in case you ever try to walk on one again.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Don’t remember ever falling on a boat ramp but that may be because I’m careful, I’ve busted my butt at plenty other places though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TangoUniform (Jun 5, 2015)

Great first-post introduction to the community. Hate to hear about someone getting injured (allegedly) at a ramp (allegedly). 

Here’s some helpful advice: take up land-based hobbies since apparently the whole wet-things-get-slippery concept never sunk in. I learned that when I was 6 and slipped in our garage. I probably should have followed OP’s lead and sued my parents. Totally missed an opportunity!

But what should I expect these days. It’s easier to blame someone else than take personal responsibility for being a dumbass.


----------



## Capt. Zach Baker (Oct 3, 2016)

What’s funny is the homemade gravel boat ramps are a lot less slick, so I’ve almost grown to like them more for my aluminum boat. Anyway, I doubt you could sue them, and if you do I hope you lose.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WRM (Jul 31, 2012)

DeniseHannon said:


> Buy 22lr ammo for sale with free shipping. We have a massive collection of cheap ammunition for rifles, Handgun, Shotgun & Rimfire. Enjoy a great deal on cheap ammunition like 9mm ammo and more. Buy ammo with an ammo board and save big. Visit us for more information.


Is this a thinly veiled suggestion we shoot the OP and put him out of his misery? Hey mods, I think you got some trolls about. And this one sure doesn't have 15 substantive posts!


----------



## mroberts3855 (Oct 1, 2020)

Flounderpounder said:


> I've slipped/almost fallen on more than a few ramps. Kind of the nature of the beast. They get slippery.


Most of the boat ramps I have experienced other than the one at Jim's have a corrugated service...I have not slipped on a boat ramp in the greater Pensacola area in the past 30 years other than the one at Jim's.


----------



## mroberts3855 (Oct 1, 2020)

Flounderpounder said:


> I've slipped/almost fallen on more than a few ramps. Kind of the nature of the beast. They get slippery.


Most of the boat ramps I have experienced other than the one at Jim's have a corrugated service...I have not slipped on a boat ramp in the greater Pensacola area in the past 30 years other than the one at Jim's.


Walton County said:


> I hate to hear that and hope you the best.
> Boat ramps are slippery. Be careful. I have slipped on a lot of boat ramps. One time I spilled an entire Natty Light.
> 
> what are you looking for in others experiences?


Any one who has slipped on the slime at Jim's boat ramp


----------



## mroberts3855 (Oct 1, 2020)

TangoUniform said:


> Great first-post introduction to the community. Hate to hear about someone getting injured (allegedly) at a ramp (allegedly).
> 
> Here’s some helpful advice: take up land-based hobbies since apparently the whole wet-things-get-slippery concept never sunk in. I learned that when I was 6 and slipped in our garage. I probably should have followed OP’s lead and sued my parents. Totally missed an opportunity!
> 
> But what should I expect these days. It’s easier to blame someone else than take personal responsibility for being a dumbass.


Looks like you are like a lot of people who participate in forums....you don't comprehend what you read. I did not ask for your opinion, I simply asked if any else has slipped on that ramp, dumbass.


----------



## WRM (Jul 31, 2012)

If you haven't slipped on a ramp here in 30 years.....you aren't going to the good ramps or you're not fishing near enuff!

I don't think you are going to find any help here.

By "corrugated" do you mean large gravel? I've busted my butt on those too.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

mroberts3855 said:


> Looks like you are like a lot of people who participate in forums....you don't comprehend what you read. I did not ask for your opinion, I simply asked if any else has slipped on that ramp, dumbass.


Your witch hunt aint getting off the ground here. 

Sorry you got hurt but it appears your ego needs a bit of a check if you think it's someone else's fault.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

I fell a few times on a skate board does that count? If I had a quarter for every time I have slipped or seen some slip at a boat ramp I'd be eating well. 

I can already see post #2 - "I walked outside one afternoon in August and started to sweat. Anyone else have a similar experience?"


----------



## TangoUniform (Jun 5, 2015)

My comprehension is just fine. Yours apparently isn’t. I never called you a dumbass, but your feelings got hurt as much as your ego. 

You’re fishing, just not like the rest of us. I’m sure there’s an ambulance chaser around that will give you a shoulder to cry on.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

mroberts3855 said:


> Most of the boat ramps I have experienced other than the one at Jim's have a corrugated service...


Corrugated ramps are a relatively new concept and are probably still the minority. I like them but I the ramps I use are not. The one I use the most is slippery as owl shit and I hold on to my truck, the trailer or the boat whenever I move around on it. So, be careful.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

mroberts3855 said:


> .....Any one who has slipped on the slime at Jim's boat ramp


You starting a support group or something? JACASS (Jim's Affiliated Chapter of the Association of Slime Slippers) maybe?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

mroberts3855 said:


> Most of the boat ramps I have experienced other than the one at Jim's have a corrugated service...I have not slipped on a boat ramp in the greater Pensacola area in the past 30 years other than the one at Jim's.


Which ramps in Pensacola are corrugated. Do you mean GROOVED? I've busted my butt on those, too. Slime grows where slime grows. Usually in places with sluggish water movement.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

mroberts3855 said:


> Most of the boat ramps I have experienced other than the one at Jim's have a corrugated service...I have not slipped on a boat ramp in the greater Pensacola area in the past 30 years other than the one at Jim's.


Grand Lagoon YC
Big Lagoon SP
Ship Yard
Galvez

Four ramps I’ve slipped at on the last 25 years. Shit happens. Get over it.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Y'all are clumsy or top heavy... probably both. Dang rookies. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> Y'all are clumsy or top heavy... probably both. Dang rookies.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Drunk usually


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

You guys are harsh. Sounds like your calling him a money grabbin, fat, rookie, Naty lite drunk MF who has his wife back the trailer down so he can tell her how f'd up she is doing non fishing MF'r. Harsh, just harsh! SMH. Oh yea, and he wears crocks on the ramp!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

mroberts3855 said:


> Looks like you are like a lot of people who participate in forums....you don't comprehend what you read. I did not ask for your opinion, I simply asked if any else has slipped on that ramp, dumbass.


Actually they comprehend what they are reading quite well - they can even read between the lines, which in your case isn't too hard - and they can see that you're fishing for some sort of grounds to take action against a particular place that offers one of a handful of accessible ramps in the area, where you allege that you slipped and fell and somehow want to think it's anyone's fault besides your own.

I've slipped on a couple ramps over the years when I got careless and once it actually really hurt. Stretched my hip joint pretty hard, wasn't the same for weeks. Know whose fault that was? Yours.

Know why? Because that makes about as much sense as you implying that your fall was anyone else's fault, either.

I was going to say I'm sorry you got hurt but after reading your last two posts, I can't really say I'm feeling that anymore. Do us all a favor and move along. .


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

SurfRidr said:


> Actually they comprehend what they are reading quite well - they can even read between the lines, which in your case isn't too hard - and they can see that you're fishing for some sort of grounds to take action against a particular place that offers one of a handful of accessible ramps in the area, where you allege that you slipped and fell and somehow want to think it's anyone's fault besides your own.
> 
> I've slipped on a couple ramps over the years when I got careless and once it actually really hurt. Stretched my hip joint pretty hard, wasn't the same for weeks. Know whose fault that was? Yours.
> 
> ...


This!


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Where is this ramp? I may want to try it out 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

MaxxT said:


> Where is this ramp? I may want to try it out 🤣 🤣 🤣


You may not want to, unlike ANY other surface on the planet, it APPARENTLY can be slippery when wet AND if that's not enough, when exposed to waxing and waning water it can grow .... <gasp> something slippery! It clearly needs warning labels like 'Your hot coffee may be hot'... I would recommend caution.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

SurfRidr said:


> You may not want to, unlike ANY other surface on the planet, it APPARENTLY can be slippery when wet AND if that's not enough, when exposed to waxing and waning water it can grow .... <gasp> something slippery! *It clearly needs warning labels *like 'Your hot coffee may be hot'... I would recommend caution.


That slime can be dangerous!!


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

mroberts3855 said:


> Several weeks ago at "Jim's Fish Camp", I slipped/fell on the slime-covered boat ramp which resulted in a serious injury that required immediate surgery.
> 
> HAS ANYONE HAD A SIMILAR EXPERIENCE AT "JIM'S FISH CAMP"???
> 
> Mike


I slipped and fell in front of your house. has anyone else slipped nd fallen in front of your house??????


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

speckledcroaker said:


> I slipped and fell in front of your house. has anyone else slipped nd fallen in front of your house??????


It was probably from the slime layer left behind when he was interviewing personal injury attorneys


----------



## WRM (Jul 31, 2012)

I would've guessed the OP was an investigator for a PI attorney. But, I gotta think no PI attorney desperate enough to take a ramp slip and fall against Jim's actually would have an investigator.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hoping MathGeek is taking notes and working on his next YouTube video: “How to Not Slip and Fall on a Boat Ramp” now....


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I might actually watch that video.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

One time I spilled an entire Natty Light.

Tragic............


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> One time I spilled an entire Natty Light.
> 
> Tragic............


How did you survive that without emergancy counseling?


----------



## mroberts3855 (Oct 1, 2020)

speckledcroaker said:


> I slipped and fell in front of your house. has anyone else slipped nd fallen in front of your house??????


Wow...I bet your remedial English school teacher would be proud of the way you can put together a sentence. Did the children in your neighborhood make fun of you for having to ride the short school bus?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

mroberts3855 said:


> Wow...I bet your remedial English school teacher would be proud of the way you can put together a sentence. Did the children in your neighborhood make fun of you for having to ride the short school bus?


Not as much as everyone making fun of you for not knowing wet, slime covered ramps are slippery...and for obviously looking for someone to back up your claim in a lawsuit.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

mroberts3855 said:


> Wow...I bet your remedial English school teacher would be proud of the way you can put together a sentence. Did the children in your neighborhood make fun of you for having to ride the short school bus?


Really endearing yourself to the members here, aren’t you? Imagine the disappointment from your high school gym coach when he realizes you can’t stand up without injuring yourself.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## WRM (Jul 31, 2012)

How in the hell did you get that video of my cat??? And, he's never slipped on slimey boat ramp.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Aside from the hunt for a lawsuit, since we're talking about slick ramps, if any of you decide to go use that little ramp at The Pines, halfway to Ft. Morgan, be careful, That thing is like Bigfoot blew his nose all over it, slick as hell. (Said my poor old bruised behind.)


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Glad it was only your butt!


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

I don't see how Jim's could be considered negligent for having a slippery boat ramp, but I'm also not a lawyer. I mean, could they argue Jim's needs to put a "Boat Ramp May be Slippery" sign up at the ramp? I have seen a few of those, but that's kind of a stretch. Not surprising in today's world that it's needed though. By that logic he needs a sign that says "Water can cause drowning" by the end of the dock. It's common sense an inclined surface that stays wet all day would probably be slick. It's not exactly a surface that has traction most of the time, and just happened to be dangerous that day and you weren't notified by the owner ( i.e. why "wet floor" signs are needed in the grocery store)

Having said all that I would not be the least bit surprised if a lawyer could get money out of a situation like this, but you you ain't going to find anyone here who would help you sue a local business because you slipped on his boat ramp.


----------



## WRM (Jul 31, 2012)

Big settlements in those original McDs "hot coffee" cases. AND McDs cranked the temp of the coffee way down. People want to get paid for bein dumbarses. And, some of em do!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

TheBeeDeeGee said:


> you you ain't going to find anyone here who would help you sue a local business because you slipped on his boat ramp.


^^ This.
Hopefully this <EDITED> has figured it out by now.


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

If you don’t want to slip down at a boat ramp , just stay home , problem solved...


----------



## WRM (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, damn, where my gonna slip then?


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Shower?


----------



## WRM (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, it was pretty slick the last time I was in it.


----------



## WRM (Jul 31, 2012)

But, whomygonna sue?


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

The ramp at bayou Chico off Cervantes is a good spot lol. I busted me ars on that one.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm gonna sue, everyone else is.....call moron and moron they'll get ya a claim!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Jason said:


> I'm gonna sue, everyone else is.....call moron and moron they'll get ya a claim!


The law firm of Dewey, Cheatum and Howe.


----------

